# My boat conversion



## GatorTom (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a 1968 Starcraft (I think it might be a Sea King) that I redid. I still have to put a TM on it and a fishfinder. Also thinking about putting a bimimi top on the back to give me somewhere to get out of the sun.

https://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,345,00.html


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

The level of detail is awesome. Like the switchpanel picture....To me it seems you took at that extra step and level to make it look better than a factory setup. Very well thought out!


----------



## Zman (Jul 9, 2007)

That is incredible, great detail on some of the steps. I almost feel like I could use that as a guide to do my own boat mods. (If I had any clue how to use tools w/o putting myself in an emrgency room.)


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 9, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Would you be willing to share you budget for this? Such as: how much you paid for boat, then how much in materials, etc.

Matt


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

Zman said:


> (If I had any clue how to use tools w/o putting myself in an emrgency room.)



Amen!


----------



## GatorTom (Jul 9, 2007)

I really didn't keep a close track to what I spent on it, but this is pretty close.

1. Boat and motor-$800
2. New trailer-$50
3. Impeller, thermostat, plugs and carb rebuild kit-$100
4. New prop and old one rebuilt for spare-$120
5. Primer, paint and Walmart bedliner to seal the rivets and seams-$125
6. Aluminum angle-$0 (I had a bunch laying around extra from some treestands I built last year.)
7. rivets, screws, bolts, etc-$25 for what I didn't have laying around
8. Seat bases (4)-$80 the other 2 I had from another project
9. Seat swivels (4)-$40 the other 2 I had from another project
10. Seats (4)-$100 they are on sale at Cabelas until 7/31
11. Cooler for livewell-$10 ebay
12. Hatches (5)-$100 ebay
13. Hatch liners (2)-$30 ebay
14. 3/4" roof decking-$0 left over from building our house
15. Epoxy resin (all wood is coated with it)-$0 left over from a previous project.
16. Carpet-$100 Lowes
17. Lights, switches, wire, livewell pumps, bilge, seat posts, etc.-$300
18. Camoclad-$360-Cabelas. yeah it's expensive, but tough I won't have to worry about scratching it. Plus, I have enough left to do my 4 wheeler.
19. Minn Kota PowerDrive 55lb trolling motor-$600 I haven't got this yet, but will be getting it next week.
20. I plan on spending no more than $400 on a fishfinder.

If I did my math right, the total comes to $3,340. Plus, I had a 1995 9.9 Gamefisher that was literally in brand new condition that I got from my wife's uncle as payment for a debt. I had planned on using it on my project boat, but didn't need it since I had the 25hp. I sold it for $600.


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work it looks like it will give you years of fun


----------

